# Im not going down without a fight



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Im not going to give up no matter what, I wont give in, I will take on every single goddam negative thought until there is not a single one left, idc if it takes me a year, 2 years, 5 years, 20 years im going to do it or die trying


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

determination said:


> Im not going to give up no matter what, I wont give in, I will take on every single goddam negative thought until there is not a single one left, idc if it takes me a year, 2 years, 5 years, 20 years im going to do it or die trying


 Thats great- but remember that accepting who you are as a person is important too. Best of luck,.


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Thats great- but remember that accepting who you are as a person is important too. Best of luck,.


Yep im talking about taking on those negative thoughts about 'im not good enough'. Negative thoughts don't define me, they are not a part of me, the have been conditioned in to my brain in the past.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

determination said:


> Yep im talking about taking on those negative thoughts about 'im not good enough'. Negative thoughts don't define me, they are not a part of me, the have been conditioned in to my brain in the past.


 Good for you- don't give up on it. I'm just about to turn 19, and have had similar issues, so if you need anyone to unload on you can always message me.


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey yeah thanks I'm just about to turn 19 too actually, in about 3 weeks - creepy


----------



## hopethishelps (May 20, 2010)

We'll do this together. I'm not going to let SA define me. I want to show who I really am because I know I have worth.


----------



## sugarheart (Jan 4, 2012)

I love this! Goodluck you can do it


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I am still doing this; who cares if I am already almost 24. bring down the negative thoughts!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

thats how i feel, thats what i'm doing


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

♪Eye of the tiger~♪


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

**** yeah!!!! this is that determination i want to run with


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

go for it!
Here's my fav quote at the moment from an MMA fighter..

*I fight. Not simply with my opponent. I fight with the demons of doubt. With my exhaustion, with my past failures, with my injuries, with my anonymity, with the unrelenting voice that tells me to stop. But I am a fighter. And one thing is sure. I will be victorious - Dave Butlin*


----------

